# Maplins Mini-Fogger



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

came across this - Mini-Fogger Mist Generator > Maplin

would it be usefull in a tropical Viv, say green anoles, chams, water dragons etc?

also does anybody have 1 and can tell us more about it?


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

iv heard a bit about these and its all good. they are pretty cheap and alot more harder waring than most. the maplins on oxford rd in town has them in. gonna get one or two myself next weekend for a couple of vivs iv got. im sure there was a thread late last year about them but i cant find it. i know they have some bigger with lights aswell that are less than 20 squid!!


----------



## Varanaman (Apr 13, 2007)

*Maplin Fogger*

We have used them in the past quite sucessfully. Main problems:

If they are in a small water container the water gets very hot.
Unless you have a cover on the water container they splash a lot of water out like a fountain.
Vivariums get SOAKED with the cool, heavy mist very quickly.
A chipboard viv will rot within 3 months if you use a fogger!
We used them on a mechanical timer switch, running them only for 15 minutes every 2 or 3 hours. If you want a heavily misted area then you have to mount the water container & mister high up in the vivarium as the "fog" is very heavy and does not circulate well in a enclosed space unless you add a circulating fan. We used an 80 cm computer fan from Maplin mounted near the roof of the viv.


----------



## Downloader82 (May 11, 2008)

Varanaman said:


> If they are in a small water container the water gets very hot.


What size/type container did you use?



Varanaman said:


> Unless you have a cover on the water container they splash a lot of water out like a fountain.


Again what size or type? 

I'm struggling to picture how it all would fit together and release the mist if covered. Does the lid/cover have holes?

Sorry for all the questions it's just I'm quite excited about this and am trying to decide if it's feasible for me.


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

lol, make me laugh that its exactly the same a exo terra fogger for half the price


----------



## Varanaman (Apr 13, 2007)

*Foggers*

After much trial & error we found that a 5 litre container of "food grade" plastic was the best thing. Although easily available, *don't use plastic containers that have has detergents, softeners etc in.*

We used a Sarsons White Vinegar container (donated by our local fish & chip shop). Cut a slit in the top to insert the fogger unit (the pouring hole was too small :?); added water to 4 cm above the cut-out sensor and then cut a 2 cm by 8 cm window in the side of the container just above the water level.

As the fogger fills the lower portion of the container the mist flows out and along the floor of the vivarium .... great for amphibians, tortoises with chest infections and humidity-loving lizards such as our red tegu & Knight Anoles.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

I have had both and both do the trick but maplins cheaper alot

My only question on any of this type of thing is dose this (High frequency ceramic membrane vibrates water into dense mist) have any long term efect on the hearing just couse we carnt heare it or feel it can the reptile ??


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

i have no idea...i think its just vibrates at a high frequency meaning very fast, not an audiable frequency like dog whistles or those cat alarms to keep cats off your garden etc.


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

ive got one they are pretty good, half the price of the exo-terra's and just as good although they splash abit but so do the exo ones.


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

i just think thats what they're supposed to do, its just a by-product for the mist 

would love to get one, but it sounds like they perform better in larger Vivs, i've only got the 30x30x45 Exo Terra's for my Anoles so i reckon that the mist will absoloutly take over them!


----------



## Downloader82 (May 11, 2008)

I'm definitely going to try this out. The equipment has already made it's way to the top of my birthday list.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Amyboo said:


> i have no idea...i think its just vibrates at a high frequency meaning very fast, not an audiable frequency like dog whistles or those cat alarms to keep cats off your garden etc.


 
Thats what im saying cat's and dogs can heare it you and I can not dogs and cats can go away from the noise If reptiles can heare it thay can not get away from it


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

My lady basilisk sits under the tub I have my fogger in adnd gets all soaking wetbefore a little run about the viv

The best way I've fuond to have the fogger (after multiple random attemps) is to use a standard ice-cream tub, hole in lid for the wire to come out to plug socket. Cut largish in the side of the tub(depending on size of your rep) pointing towards where you want the fog to travel i.e if the tub is in a corner of your viv just cut the slits on the tub walls NOT fancing the glass

Then fill it with water, turn ito ut and the fog will travel out of the slits 

The flatter the substrate the more the fog will travel
Or you could raise the tub on a ledge to have the fog pour down into the viv - thats what im planning on diong when I figure out how to stick an ice cream tub to the side of the viv haha:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Taz Devil (May 20, 2008)

I've got one and tried to use it to keep my viv humidity up. 

The biggest problem is the splashing. After about 10 mins you start to get pools of water forming where it has splashed out (the water is vibrated upwards like a small fountain creating splash). I have tried loads of different devices to try and limit the splashing but to date nothing has worked satisfactorily.

I can post video of this in action along with the splash effect, if required.


----------



## Downloader82 (May 11, 2008)

Any videos would be greatly appreciated. It always helps to actually see what people are talking about rather than try and imagine it.


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

urm...


shiftyraccoon said:


> use a standard ice-cream tub, hole in lid for the wire to come out to plug socket. Cut largish in the side of the tub(depending on size of your rep) pointing towards where you want the fog to travel


ice cream tub = no splashing only fog!


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

yeah a video would be great thanks.


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll try post a vid later on!


----------



## shiftyraccoon (Mar 2, 2009)

My fogger idea!

YouTube - Home made custom humidifier in reptile basilisk vivarium


----------



## Downloader82 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for the great video


----------



## chamaeleo (Sep 14, 2008)

would this be good for dart frogs? caus they need 90ish humidity levels.


----------



## chamaeleo (Sep 14, 2008)

i bought one. the only thing is it says the ceramic thing inside may need to be replaced at some point depending on how much you use it, water consumption is 90ml every hour of use ( i think thats what 90ml/h means) so quite good, produces LOADS of mist
over all its pretty damn suave


----------



## boozer (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a crestie in a 30x30x45 exo terra and was thinking about the maplins fogger for it. The room it is in is very dry and warm, with misting by hand the water evaporates in minutes. Do you think one would be suitable? I did read somewhere that people have placed the fogger on top of the viv and the mist falls down through the mesh. Anyone tried this?


----------



## chamaeleo (Sep 14, 2008)

i aint tryed but but the water that splashes out the top of the fogger is dangerous apparently. gives a shock and has killed a forum members frog- so id suggest a sealed in container like the ice cream tub suggested in the vid so nothng can get to the fogger system.
im still on the hunt for a suitable container.


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

i used to use ultrasonic smoke machines back in the stage days. and they had big warnings on telling you not to expose yourself to the "jets" as they can force the liquid into / under the skin 

so i would really try to keep my animals away from them 

remember that ultrasonic waves compress the water to a small frog it would be like getting hit by a bullet

alan


----------



## chamaeleo (Sep 14, 2008)

so you wouldnt suggest using one? or just making it extreamly secure and safely housed?


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

just make sure your animals have no access to the fogger what so ever.. 

they do work well.. to make them last longer use deionised water.. it also makes sure that there is no impurities getting into the mist that comes off it .. 

the replacement ceramic discs are only a few quid and they do last a while.. 

alan


----------



## Fence Up (May 7, 2009)

Hi I'll just put my solution in to the mix. I posted on Chamaeleo's thread at http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibians/309502-opinions-fogger-safty-frogs.html#post3984233
It takes thinks out of the viv completely, and so far so good. I use it to regulate between a timed misting system.


----------

